
Larger iPhone 6 Plus Sells Out Amid Strong Demand for Apple’s Latest Crop - t23
http://recode.net/2014/09/12/larger-iphone-6-plus-sells-out-amid-strong-demand-for-apples-latest-crop/
======
Someone1234
Unsurprising, people have been wanting a larger iPhone for quite a while (and
many "die hard" Apple fans actually moved away because they couldn't get one).

However that being said, take all "sell out" news (from anyone) with a huge
grain of salt. It isn't unheard of to limit units to almost assure they run
out, which increases hype and perceived scarcity. Need actual units sold to
get an idea of how well it is doing (e.g. huge difference if AT&T had 3,000
units to sell and "sold out" or 1 million).

